# cues?



## DutchFeather (May 9, 2011)

I drive draft horses, so I'm sure the commands and cues I use are a bit different than what someone who drives a carriage pony uses. I don't use a driving whip, so I have no idea about those cues. But here are some of the cues I use.

Gee: say this to the horse to aid in turning right
Over Gee: Just sidestep right
Come around Gee: Sharp turns to the right

Haw: turning left
Over Haw: sidestep left
Come around Haw: Sharp turn left

Step-up or Walk-on: walk forward
Easy: use this when the horse starts getting a little TOO forward
Back: obviously, back up
Whoa: stop

I've been using these since I was 4 years old, exercising my fathers pulling horses and also doing hayrides...We've owned a few Amish horses and these cues have worked for them.


----------



## Stakie (Jul 11, 2011)

I appreciate the help. I am going to try these cues with him to see if he responds.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_Retired buggy horse as in Standardbred? Then he probably responds to a line flick on the butt and a chk chk (you know, the sound you make out of the corner of your mouth?) or even a kiss to go. To stop, it would be a pull back, with maybe a easy now or a woooahhh._

_And...if he was brought up by the Amish< he might not even understand English, and would most likely be German speaking fella._


----------



## Stakie (Jul 11, 2011)

He is a saddlebred. I was thinking he may know german. I may need to learn a few words then.


----------

